# The Main Event; Mirror Finish Details & ShinearamaWet Sanding Course 25th Feb 2012.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Main Event; Mirror Finish Details & ShinearamaWet Sanding Course 25th Feb 2012.*

*The Wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

Ok guys, after a great year doing different courses ranging from our Basics of Bling, DA Courses, Advanced Courses with Wet Sanding I am pleased to announce that Saturday 25th february 2012 will be the date for the next course. 
*
Objective for the day will be Orange Peel Removal by Wet Sanding both by hand and machine. The fiinish people want to achieve in their cars has moved up a level and wet sanding is really the only way forward, you will have a go from initial sand through the different papers to polishing out the finish and refining, this is definately a course not to miss.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon butties plus sausage butties for lunch. If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

Applying LSP products.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then full payment required one week before course.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. JasonH20URF
2. JasonH20URF +1
3. MJF
4. svended
5. svended +1
6. pgarner528
7. 
8.

Reserve
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi chaps,

Don't think I can make this event, any idea when you are likely to do another one?

Thanks
Steven


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Im there with a Plus 1 :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

JasonH20URF said:


> Im there with a Plus 1 :thumb:


Cheers Jason, always appreciate people travelling a distance to attend.

I'll PM younearer the time with location, Mc Donalds location and the speed cameras on the road into Altrincham.


----------



## Bailey88 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi I would like to do it but not sure I can make that date will there be more dates available?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bailey88 said:


> Hi I would like to do it but not sure I can make that date will there be more dates available?


Yes running throughout the year.


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2009)

Sign me up guys, looking forward to this already!

I'm getting my JCW detailed at Miglior in March and this would be great to know how to keep it maintained properly


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MJS said:


> Sign me up guys, looking forward to this already!
> 
> I'm getting my JCW detailed at Miglior in March and this would be great to know how to keep it maintained properly


Is a wet sanding course though. Not a maintenance course. £20 deposit via Paypal as a gift to [email protected] to secure a place.

Cheers


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd love to come but the 185€ airplane tickets from Paris ain't cool for my wallet this month (the cool thing is that the airport is super close to Altrincham though ! Will keep that in mind for next time !)


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2009)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Is a wet sanding course though. Not a maintenance course. £20 deposit via Paypal as a gift to [email protected] to secure a place.
> 
> Cheers


No worries, I was just looking at the full agenda that's all, the washing technique / claying and tar removal / apply LSP products - is this still included?



> Looking at the agenda;
> 
> Proper washing technique.
> 
> ...


The wet sanding looks awesome though, i'd really like to learn the techniques behind this, your finished pics look amazing. I'll get payment over shortly. Thanks!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Put me down with a plus one.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

svended said:


> Put me down with a plus one.


Thanks for thast just shot you a PM.


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2009)

Paid!


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

Is this suitable for someone who has never done any machine polishing before ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MJS said:


> Paid!


Cheers fella I will update the post and be in touch with all details later next week.



pgarner528 said:


> Is this suitable for someone who has never done any machine polishing before ?


Yes certainly. We do both the wet sanding and DA/Rotary training together. You will get plenty of time with different machines, pads and polishes. Your more than welcome.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally. Svended plus one. Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 986358329M705203G).

Looking forward to some sanding.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

svended said:


> Finally. Svended plus one. Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 986358329M705203G).
> 
> Looking forward to some sanding.


Cheers Sven you are on the list.
I'll PM you over the weekend with all the details. Will be a good course.


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I will be keeping an eye out for the next one. Very keen to see if I can learn something that I cant self teach from practice. Its cup final weekend though mate!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

pgarner528 said:


> Can you add me to the list please.


I'll sort it for you and pm you later with deposit details.
Cheers
Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Cheers Jason, always appreciate people travelling a distance to attend.
> 
> I'll PM younearer the time with location, Mc Donalds location and the speed cameras on the road into Altrincham.


Thanks mate i cant wait  as for the speed camera's err you know me to well already :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

JasonH20URF said:


> Thanks mate i cant wait  as for the speed camera's err you know me to well already :lol: :lol:


Oh dear and they all work, as well both sides. I'll sort you out Jason.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Couple of spots going if anyone is interested.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheers for a great and informative day Steve. It has put me a lot more at ease with wet sanding, rotary compounding and polishing. :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got to agree with Sven. Great day out, Steve is a great teacher, obviously knows his stuff and is an all round top bloke.

For anyone who is thinking about doing one of these days, don't think about it - just do it. You will not be disappointed.


----------

